# Lost my Virginity on the River



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey me to!! 
(One of the numbers campsites )
That’s a pretty funny.
One of these years I promise myself that I will be there with my own G.C. Dory, i’m saving up money and materials to build it right now.

Have a great float y’all!


----------



## chuckd (Nov 25, 2014)

I’m pretty sure it’s on Lodore!! That’s where I’m going to get my wood wet for the next 11 days! It’s not as exciting warring a rubber!


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't lie, you haven't had pussy since pussy had you.


What was his name?



:fangerz:


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

class 3 felon said:


> Get your Wood Wet!
> 
> 2019 Colorado Wooden Boat Float
> September 7-8, Upper Colorado River
> ...



Count me in for a future float.





matt man said:


> One of these years I promise myself that I will be there with my own G.C. Dory, i’m saving up money and materials to build it right now.


I'm launching mine in less than 2 weeks.

What plan/construction method are you thinking you'll follow?


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

Planning on heading up to the Upper C to look for possible lost items. No guarantees. Did you loose it during High Water? Need to know if I should look up in the bushes or more towards the bottom of the river.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Ron Rupert said:


> Planning on heading up to the Upper C to look for possible lost items. No guarantees. Did you loose it during High Water? Need to know if I should look up in the bushes or more towards the bottom of the river.


Loosing more towards the bottom of the river would take some considerable skill, especially in the category of breath holding. My hats definitely off to anyone that lost it there, however!


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

2 Days till Colorado Wooden Boat Float!

Look forward to to seeing the lineup this year

10:00am Saturday at Rancho Del Rio


----------

